# Welcoming members from the closing forum GFC



## StaceyRosado

Hey all! :wave: Glad you could join us from Goat Farm Central that is sadly closing down at the end of the month.

Please post here so that we can welcome you properly and get to know you a bit.  :hi5:


----------



## bannerfield

Hello! My name is Angel Cole. My family runs Bannerfield Farm Nigerian Dwarf goat farm in southern VA. We are mostly focusing our breeding and management on milk production, but we show a few times a year for fun and to meet goat folks from all breeds. 

Thanks for providing a place for us GFC folks to "regroup" and meet folks from an even larger goat crowd!


----------



## liz

Hi Angel! Welcome to TGS from West Central PA :wave: 

I'm sure you'll enjoy being here...theres so many friendly goat "fanatics" to help out as well as share anything goat related :wink:


----------



## kelebek

Hi Angel!! Welcome from North Idaho


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Hi Angel; welcome from NJ :wave: 
Glad to have you join us here.  
I also raise Nigerian Dwarfs here on my small farm.


----------



## mommaB

Glad you came over to keep in touch!!! :wink:


----------



## bannerfield

Thank you all! Glad to be here! And hi MommaB- glad you're here, too. Friendly faces are heart-warming!


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome to TGS Angel!! :wave:


----------



## sblueram6

hi gerald shropshire hlala: we have 50 dairy goats


----------



## cdtrum

Welcome to all :clap: !!!!! The more, the merrier!!!!!


----------



## Randi

Welcome from all the Pea Peeps here in southern Maryland :wave:


----------



## circledsfarm

Hi, Thanks for having us! My name is Dacia my family and I live in Manchester, Maryland. We have had our ND's for a little over a year now and we just LOVE our goats! We just had our first kidding season and we are very happy with our new little babies. My daughter showed her 1st goat at 4 yrs old at our 4H leaders house and she was hooked. Now she is coming 6 and will be showing her own goats this August in 4H. It's great to see some others from GFC :clap: Thanks again for welcoming us here!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Welcome to TGS everyone! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Welcome from Southern Delaware! :wave:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Welcome from Southern Ohio, glad you could join us here on this great board.


----------



## toth boer goats

I welcome "all" of you... so happy to have you with us... :wave:


----------



## kelebek

GERALD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh how I am so glad to see you xoxoxoxo - to you and your lovely wife!


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome Gerald and Dacia!! Glad you two have joined us! :wave:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Welcome Gerald :wave: Wow 50.  What breed do you raise?

Welcome Dacia :wave: It must be neat with your daughter getting into it. I have 2 daughters but the older one is just going to turn 2. She likes to pet them for now and hopefully she will enjoy more when she it older. :wink:


----------



## mommaB

woot woot!! Hey guys!! Glad ya came over!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hi from CO!!! :wave: We raise and show Nigerian Dwarfs and have a herd of 14. Thanks Stacey for inviting us to join TGS!


----------



## citylights

Welcome to allof you from So. California!


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome to the forum Lost Prairie! :wave:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Thank you again Stacey for welcoming all the GFC members with open arms, and thank you to the TGS members for doing so as well. I am so glad to see everyone signing up here, I am sure you will enjoy TGS :grouphug:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Welcome!


----------



## jduwall

Welcome. :wave: .you will love it here :stars:


----------



## Goats Rock

Hi- thanks for inviting me (us) from GFC. I have Alpine, Nubian and some Nub x kiko goats. Currently only milking 5. I have a total of 20 goats at the moment, with 2 does due any day. (Lots of kids, mostly bucklings, this year!) 

I live in NE Ohio, in the "Snow Belt" near Lake Erie. We have a family farm, but I am the only one that cares about and for the goats. (They are my babies!) I raised goats when I was young - many years ago- and when my work got really slow, decided to get 2 goats to milk- that was it- only 2. Now work is crazy and I have more than 2 goats.


----------



## liz

I'm so glad that each of you have decided to become members here...and I look forward to getting to know you and your goats even better!

Again...Welcome to TGS :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Hey, Welcome everybody! 
from Alaska


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome to the forum Goats Rock! :wave:


----------



## Willow

Hi, I'm so happy to be here from GFC. We raise Dwarf Nigerians in Central Mass. We currently have 4 does and their 7 kids! Our goats are very friendly and lovable. Thank-you for welcoming us to this forum. Helen


----------



## TNP

Hi. I've posted here in the past a few times, but mostly hung out at GFC. 

I have 2 pygmy goats, Cheyenne and Dakota, and their dog Shiloh. :wave:


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome guys! :wave:


----------



## myfainters

Welcome to the group! :wave: Hopefully you all will start posting and getting to know everyone on here!


----------



## sweetgoats

Welcome everyone, :wave: so glad that you are here. I am from CO.

It sounds like we are going to get a lot more great new goat people. 

Make sure that you all post pictures of your goat, we would love to see them.


----------



## liz

TNP said:


> Hi. I've posted here in the past a few times, but mostly hung out at GFC.
> 
> I have 2 pygmy goats, Cheyenne and Dakota, and their dog Shiloh. :wave:


 :wave: So happy to see you back! I hope your girls are well and can't wait to see updated pics of them :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thank you again Stacey for welcoming all the GFC members with open arms, and thank you to the TGS members for doing so as well. I am so glad to see everyone signing up here, I am sure you will enjoy TGS :grouphug:


 You are very Welcome..... :thumb: :greengrin:

so glad you "all" are here with us.....if you have any questions ...feel free to ask....we are here for you....... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## TNP

liz said:


> :wave: So happy to see you back! I hope your girls are well and can't wait to see updated pics of them :hug:


Thanks, Liz. The girls are doing well. I can't believe they're 2 years old already. I must dig out some pics that I haven't posted here yet. I should post their birthday party pics when they turned 1 year old and Shiloh turned 10. Complete with party hats. I have tons of pics. Just haven't been able to devote much time to the forums the past few months, as I'm remodeling the house to try to get it ready to sell.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Hi Everyone,

I'm Krista Callas from Colorado, and we have a small farm here just north of Boulder. I just tried to join this morning and realized I already have an account here! So much for my memory :shocked: Anyway, we have 5 Nigerian Dwarf does (3 of them yearlings, 2 are almost 6 mo). No herd sire at the moment but would like to breed this fall -- either AI or leasing a buck, not sure which yet. Thanks for the invitation Stacey, and glad to be here. Also glad to see so many folks from GFC!


----------



## KW Farms

Hi Krista! :wave: Glad you've joined us!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Hello :wave: Glad you joined!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Thank you for the kind welcome!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Thank you for the kind welcome! 
Quick question: I was trying to upload a picture with my farm name but it said the file was too big. It's just a jpeg image from my laptop. How do I do this so the pic fits the parameters?


----------



## StaceyRosado

needs to be 430X430 pix or less


----------



## kelebek

You can also use the image link from photobucket when uploading pics to the forum 

Welcome EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome....Welcome.......... :greengrin: :thumb: :wave:


----------



## VincekFarm

Hi everyone! I'm yet another new member from GFC, and it's so nice to see everyone give us such a warm welcome! I'm located in New York and I currently have a herd of eight. Three lovely registered Nigerian Dwarf does, one grade doe and four kids that were born on my farm this spring. TGS seems like a great online community and I'm so happy to now be a part of it. Several times I've considered joining but I've never actually done so until I heard the sad news that GFC was closing down; I guess that just gave me the extra push I needed to join! 

( And for the GFC members my user name used to be to be Appoline. )


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Hi There :wave:


----------



## freckles

Welcome so glad you all could join us :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome everyone.... :greengrin: :thumb: :clap:


----------

